# 2 Locals Die in GTO Crash



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey guys,
Thought I would post this up. Happened this morning. 

York Dispatch - 2 killed in North Codorus Twp. crash

The cars owner, Trent Grove lived only about 1/2 mile from me. I didn't know him, but am sure we have seen his car around town. As stated, he was on active duty with the Air Force and was most likely home for the holidays.
From everyone at the SVGTO Tigers, our thoughts and prayers go out to the families of the deceased. May they rest in piece.

We had sleet and freezing temps last night, and that would be my guess as a contributing cause to the crash. The road they were traveling on is a country road with lots of curves and blind hills.

Let this be a wake up call to all GTO owners, that big horsepower and bad weather don't mix.

Russ


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Thanks for sharing*

Thanks for sharing the horrible news. When you read something like that it does awaken you to reality.


----------



## Dan_E (Nov 25, 2004)

I will say a prayer for their families.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Very sad news. My heart goes out to their families, and my prayers for the one in critical condition.


----------



## Mr. Black (Apr 10, 2006)

RIP to those who are gone forever.


----------



## t0ny (Oct 5, 2005)

Tough this time of year. From one Airman to another, RIP


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

My prayers go out to them and their families.


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

Sad, very very sad... My prayers go out to all...


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

macgto7004 said:


> Let this be a wake up call to all GTO owners, that big horsepower and bad weather don't mix.
> 
> Russ


And judgement, don't forget poor judgement. 

A bunch of males in their early twenties, low on experience and oblivious to their own mortality. I've seen this movie before. So have the insurers.

The car and bad weather were likely not the final determinant of the outcome of this trip to the Dirt Nap Motel.

I'm glad I wasn't sharing the road with them! Cold? Yes! Truthful? Yes!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

macgto7004 said:


> Let this be a wake up call to all GTO owners, that big horsepower and bad weather don't mix.
> 
> Russ


...add drinking to that list also.....givin the time of the crash it`d prolly be safe to say alcohol was a contributing factor too.
Soo glad I don`t drink anymore!
Prayers to the families.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

I hate to sound like I'm preaching because I was that twenty year old once upon a time. But, with age comes wisdom.

If you want to party, do it responsibly. Drink till you puke. Or drive a car. Not both. Get a hotel room, take a taxi, call a parent or friend, party at home, designate a non-drinking driver, crash on the floor at the party, etc. If you see a friend about to make the mistake of their short life, do something about it or you're not much of a friend.

When bad weather threatens, stay off the roads unless you *need* to be out. Equip your car for the season. Those low profile summer tires don't mix well with ice and 400 lb ft of torque. Adapt your driving to conditions. What works on bone dry 80 degree pavement won't work on snow, ice, sand, water, wet leaves, etc.

If you don't die, you may end up paralyzed. Your family will pay a price either way. Betcha that survivor has some pleasant memories to carry for the rest of his life. Would've, could've, should've!

And, most importantly, the life you save may be mine.


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

Wing_Nut said:


> I hate to sound like I'm preaching because I was that twenty year old once upon a time. But, with age comes wisdom.


Wise words buddy. And yes, we need better judgment with a RWD, 400hp car with summer tires than a lesser one. Glad I didn't have such a car when I was young and stupid. Happy new year everyone. 
JC


----------



## 03Cobra (Jan 2, 2008)

I knew Grove. he was a good guy. can't believe he is gone now. but him being young doesn't equal dumb and inexperience. you guys don't even know him. did anyone know he just returned from the middle east deployment just a few months ago? he has been quite a few times in the last 3 and half years that he has been in the military. i guess staying alive over there doesn't get him any respect from some people on here. why don't the people who don't appreciate anything we do in the military go over there for a just a few days to visit. 

if you want to go preach go start it in a different thread. it was a red gto LS1. mostly stock. his tires were all seasons. i don't appreciate people that don't even know him referring to him as a example saying "young and stupid" *he wasn't even driving*. saying his LS1 goat had 400 HP and with low profile summer tires and it might of been snowing. i lived in germany for over 2 years. i dealt with more snow than most people in PA seen. i also have had a 02 WS6 and now an 03 cobra with well over 400rwhp as you say and drove it in the snow on several occasions and i am a young, stupid, 24 year old as you say. 

yeah it was his car he had been drinking thats why *he was in the passenger seat and someone else was the DD.*i have driven with him and he was a resposibly driver when he did drive. i appreciate those who prayed for his family and stuff. not so much the ones who like to preach and show no care for him. if you don't have anything positive to say don't say anything. go start your preaching thread somewhere else and show him some respect. he did more for this country then most 21 year olds have or ever will do in their entire lives.


----------



## urnmygto (Sep 21, 2007)

YOU know thats right!!!!!!!!!
DIDNT KNOW THE MAN BUT BUDDIES LIKE YOU SURE MAKE HIM GET RESPECT THAT HE NEEDS!!!RIP FELLOW GOAT HEAD


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

03Cobra said:


> I knew Grove. he was a good guy. can't believe he is gone now. but him being young doesn't equal dumb and inexperience. you guys don't even know him. did anyone know he just returned from the middle east deployment just a few months ago? he has been quite a few times in the last 3 and half years that he has been in the military. i guess staying alive over there doesn't get him any respect from some people on here. why don't the people who don't appreciate anything we do in the military go over there for a just a few days to visit.
> 
> if you want to go preach go start it in a different thread. it was a red gto LS1. mostly stock. his tires were all seasons. i don't appreciate people that don't even know him referring to him as a example saying "young and stupid" *he wasn't even driving*. saying his LS1 goat had 400 HP and with low profile summer tires and it might of been snowing. i lived in germany for over 2 years. i dealt with more snow than most people in PA seen. i also have had a 02 WS6 and now an 03 cobra with well over 400rwhp as you say and drove it in the snow on several occasions and i am a young, stupid, 24 year old as you say.
> 
> yeah it was his car he had been drinking thats why *he was in the passenger seat and someone else was the DD.*i have driven with him and he was a resposibly driver when he did drive. i appreciate those who prayed for his family and stuff. not so much the ones who like to preach and show no care for him. if you don't have anything positive to say don't say anything. go start your preaching thread somewhere else and show him some respect. he did more for this country then most 21 year olds have or ever will do in their entire lives.


Hey Cobra,
My sincere condolences on the lose of your friend Trent.
I did not know him, but being a member of the GTO family, and living in my neighborhood, I feel a deep scense of sorrow for the situation. 
I have the utmost respect for Trent and the sacrafices he made to protect our freedoms. It is always a tragedy when someone so young loses his life in what most see as such a preventable incedent.

There was a post in the thread on ls1gto.com 

LS1GTO.com Forums - 2 Die in GTO Crash

from someone else who knew Trent, and by his account, all those in the car were drunk at the time, including the DD. Please don't take that as gospel, as it is just third party information. 
If true, however, then it is truly sad that these young men paid for their poor judgment with two lives.

Again, my condolences, thoughts and prayers are with you and to the families of Trent and Shelby.

Russ


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Not trying to make any excuses, but....Using a tragedy like this to try to educate the rest of the public might be a bit tacky, but if it helps save just one other person from the same fate then it would be worth it ,and would make their death count as more then just a terrific loss. Saving another life would be giving them the most respect you could.
Welcome to the forums 03Cobra, hope you stick around.
....and yes, I searved in the millitary too, and would do it again in a heart beat.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

The details of the tragedy speak for themselves, do they not?.... 

Rather than trying to educate the eternally-dim, I think it's better just to allow the event to send it's own message, and leave the soap-box preaching to gearhead issues...

Everybody here has made similar mistakes in the past, only lucky enough to not meet tragic results... I know I cheated death more than once, and learned from it..

This poor fellow doesn't get that chance, like we did... My prayers to his family and loved-ones, and my true respect for his service and sacrifice...


----------



## 03Cobra (Jan 2, 2008)

thank you, truly i appreciate it guys and i'm sure trents family needs any help they can get. i love the goats. 

trents service is gonna be this friday up in York i believe. i know a lot of guys down here are trying to get off to go. but manning is so low all over the base.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

My accountant was in today, and her brother was friends with all four of the guys in the car. 
Her brother WAS suppose to be in the car with them as well. She said, as I suspected, that Paul Hively, the survivor, was the one driving. 
If that's the case, then he is a real coward, and should set up and do the right thing, seeing that he killed 2 and possibly three of his friends.

Russ


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

03Cobra said:


> I knew Grove. he was a good guy. can't believe he is gone now. but him being young doesn't equal dumb and inexperience. you guys don't even know him. did anyone know he just returned from the middle east deployment just a few months ago? he has been quite a few times in the last 3 and half years that he has been in the military. i guess staying alive over there doesn't get him any respect from some people on here. why don't the people who don't appreciate anything we do in the military go over there for a just a few days to visit.
> 
> if you want to go preach go start it in a different thread. it was a red gto LS1. mostly stock. his tires were all seasons. i don't appreciate people that don't even know him referring to him as a example saying "young and stupid" *he wasn't even driving*. saying his LS1 goat had 400 HP and with low profile summer tires and it might of been snowing. i lived in germany for over 2 years. i dealt with more snow than most people in PA seen. i also have had a 02 WS6 and now an 03 cobra with well over 400rwhp as you say and drove it in the snow on several occasions and i am a young, stupid, 24 year old as you say.
> 
> yeah it was his car he had been drinking thats why *he was in the passenger seat and someone else was the DD.*i have driven with him and he was a resposibly driver when he did drive. i appreciate those who prayed for his family and stuff. not so much the ones who like to preach and show no care for him. if you don't have anything positive to say don't say anything. go start your preaching thread somewhere else and show him some respect. he did more for this country then most 21 year olds have or ever will do in their entire lives.


OMFG my work is never done. If I had any sense, I'd take 69bossnine's sage advice and let it go. 

Talk about dim? NASA couldn't find 03Cobra with the Hubble telescope. But, maybe some good can be done here.

I don't know where to start with this post. Let's see....sentence structure, spelling, grammar, punctuation, reading comprehension, logic?

I know, let's start with a totally different account of the tragedy from your buddy dashu32 on "the other forum".



dashu32 said:


> hey guys, i joined up to fill everyone in on what happend that night. they left grand fallons around 1am (macgto you should know where that is.) the owner of the gto was my best friend and i was suppose to go out with him that night, but was to hung over from the night before...but they left there trashed, and the dd was trashed. i will quote the girl i just met today at the accident site that was quoting my buddy trent just before they left. " i'm f***ing wasted, my dd is f***ing wasted, we're probably going to die tonight." this girl said she made him knock on wood b4 he left...that didn't do anything. this girl also says the bartender was trying to get his keys from him, but with no luck. the dd had no experience behind the wheel of a powerful gto b4. trent had cams, intake exhaust and a tune, it was a beast. we never got to go out cruising together, i have a cobalt ss/sc, he loved his car and cars in general very much. he was riding passenger and had no chance as that's the side the hit tree on, he was dead on impact and two others were ejected,one is dead the other is not doing well as they may pull the plug. i went and got a piece of his door panel when i went to the crash site today. pieces were everywhere. they hit the tree rolled 3 times and skidded a 100ft to the other side of the road. a very sad day for his families and the other diceased families. R.I.P. Trent Grove 1986-2007. what away to bring in the new year..love ya bro!


OK, now please explain how the corpse's military service has any bearing whatsoever on this tragic case of poor judgement? What leap of logic led you to connect apples and icebergs?

Not young and stooopid? 

He handed another drunk his keys and then climbed in the passenger seat. In bad weather! At 1:30 on New Year's morning! I think that qualifies!
"Hit a tree, rolled three times, then skidded 100 feet". Hard to do when traveling at or below the posted speed limit on most any public road especially if you've adjusted for bad weather. I think that qualifies too!
If you don't agree then your star just got a little dimmer. You are now a black hole sucking the light from everything around you!

Look, I understand that you're grieving for a friend. And apparently that friend did some really great things while he was alive. But this wasn't one of them. Do yourself a favor and see it for what it is, a tragic error in judgement that could have been even worse.

They were all probably "great guys". But honestly, am I the only one that doesn't want to share the road with "great guys" who also happen to be drunk and piloting a two ton weapon with 400 HP?

Thank God it was a one car accident.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

^^^ I think we could have done without that.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Rukee said:


> ^^^ I think we could have done without that.


:agree

Yes, wingnut, we all can agree that they made a tragic error in judgement, but, I think your opening line in your post should be heeded in this case:

"If I had any sense, I'd take 69bossnine's sage advice and let it go"


I don't think anyone here has elevated these guys to hero status, but, just because they did something stupid does not mean that those who want to, can't express their sympathies, loss and memories of the deceased without being thought of as glorifying what they did.

Because someone, WHO KNEW THEM, choses to express their grief in a way that you do not agree with, shouldn't open them up to your assault. 

As far as anyone making a corolation between Trent's military service and his death, I think you are grabbing at straws. No, one had nothing to do with the other, but, lack of judgement does not erase the fact that this young man made sacrifices for not only our country, but for you as well. 

Let these people grieve in their own way and please refrain from chastizing the way they chose to remember their friend.

Russ


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

How about just closing this thread before it gets any uglier? What needs to be said has been said several times. 

'Guru


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Partsguru1 said:


> How about just closing this thread before it gets any uglier? What needs to be said has been said several times.
> 
> 'Guru


:agree


----------

